# RMI over HTTP



## Maddin28 (23. Apr 2007)

Hi

der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Ich möchte RMI über HTTP tunneln, sodass meine RMI Anwendung auch durch Firewalls und Router lauffähig wird (immer vorausgesetzt, dass http erlaubt ist ;-)). 
Ok soweit sogut, ich hab etwas gegoogelt und auch einiges gefunden, so z.B. weiß ich, dass eine Möglichkeit darin besteht, das java-rmi.cgi script zu verwenden. Leider ist mein Englisch nicht sehr gut, weshalb ich ziemlich Schwierigkeiten habe die ganzen englischen Tutorials zu verstehen.
Also frag ich hier wiedermal nach. Also...was soll ich nehmen? Dass die Sache per cgi Script auf Kosten der Sicherheit geht, hab ich schon gelesen, aber würde ich evtl. in Kauf nehmen, wenn es denn keine Alternativen gibt.

Gut, nehmen wir mal an, ich möchte die Sache mit cgi abwickeln. Leider hab ich nirgends rausgefunden, was genau im Client dazu nötig ist. Also der Server muss cgi unterstützen, das richtige Script bereitstellen usw. aber wie bringe ich den Client dazu http zu verwenden???

Ich wäre für jede (vor allem deutsche) Hilfe, tutorial, etc. sehr dankbar!!!

Gruß


----------



## Ullenboom (23. Apr 2007)

Die Performance über das CGI-Skript ist wirklich nicht toll. Eine andere (bessere?) Idee ist, ein Servlet (so was wie RMIHttpTunnelProxyServlet bei Oracle) als Endpoint zu verwenden. Eine Doku wird's vermutlich nur auf englisch geben.


----------



## Maddin28 (23. Apr 2007)

Hmm ein Servlet also. Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nichts am Hut mit Servlets, also bedeutet das sicher sehr viel Einarbeitung, aber wäre es mir wert. 
Hast du zufällig ein einfaches Client/Server Bsp. für ein Servlet?


----------



## Ullenboom (23. Apr 2007)

Das RMI-Servlet arbeiten im Hintergrund und man muss bis auf den Eintrag des Servlets in der web.xml einer Webapplikation nichts über Programmierung wissen. Ein Beispiel für RMI über Servlets habe ich nicht.


----------



## Maddin28 (23. Apr 2007)

Sorry wenn ich dumme Fragen stelle, aber wie gesagt, ich kenn mich nicht aus mit Servlets. Meine Anwendung funktioniert momentan mit RMI (Server/Client), nur leider halt nicht hinter FW oder Router. Deshalb brauche ich das ganze. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wo ich ansetzen muss. Kann ich meine Anwendung bzgl. RMI so lassen oder muss alles neu geschrieben/umgeschrieben werden? Könntest du mir kurz beschreiben, wie die Verbindung dann abläuft? Ich weiß, ich bin ziemlich lästig, aber du würdest mir sehr helfen....

Thx


----------



## MartinRuopp (26. Apr 2007)

vielleicht ist es ja auch eleganter, gleich SOAP zu verwenden...
Das ist ja in JDK 6.0 schon eingebaut.
Bloß die Doku ist etwas dünn gesät.
Am besten ist aber folgendes:

http://java.sun.com/webservices/tutorial.html





http://www.mruopp.de


----------

